# Xampp



## swffilms (13. Januar 2008)

Ich programmiere schon länger Webseiten. Und seit kurzem auch mit PHP, MySQL.
Damit ich das an meinem Computer testen kann, habe ich mir XAMPP (1.6.5) geholt.
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich meine Seiten anzeigen lassen soll. XAMPP erstellt ja anscheinend nicht automatisch aus einer *.php eine *.html .

Tut mir leid, aber kapiere überhaupt nichts!

mfg,
swffilms


----------



## merzi86 (13. Januar 2008)

Du hast im Xampp Ordner der heisst htdocs dort rein müssen alle deine PHP-Dateien.

Anschließend musst du den Apache Server starten, durch das XAMPP Control Panel.
Danach in dein Browser per localhost (oder 127.0.0.1) den Webserver ansprechen.

z.B. http://127.0.0.1/erste_seite.php


----------



## swffilms (13. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja schon mal was! 

Kann man sein virtuelles^^ Verzeichnis auch selber bestimmen?

vielen Dank,
swffilms


----------



## merzi86 (13. Januar 2008)

Im Xampp Verzeichnis gibt es ein Unterordner Apache, in diesem wiederum ein Ordner conf darin liegt die Datei httpd.conf.

In dieser Datei musst du folgende Zeile Editieren 
	
	
	



```
DocumentRoot "C:/xampp/htdocs"
```
Das C:/xampp/htdocs ändert sich jenachdem wohin du xampp hin installiert hast und das musst du in den Pfad ändern jenachdem wo die PHP Dateien liegen.


----------

